# New Humidor!



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

My Dad hit me with this bomb to protect all my other bombs!
Its supposed to hold 150 but that is grossly over estimating.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Wow, nice gift from a great dad. Yeah, most humidor counts are pretty optimistic and generally based on coronas. They also assume youre a 10th degree Tetrus Master.


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

Very very cool. Enjoy the humi charllie


----------



## Sweet_Cigars (Oct 3, 2008)

Damn Charlie, you got cha a nice little collection going there! Grats on the humi!


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

I like it!


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

Thanx guys, if dads tellin the truth he said the humi only cost 42 $


----------



## 8ball (Feb 17, 2006)

Nice Humi. I love glass tops.


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

I lost count when i was stocking it , but i'm way under 100. So the manufacturer was way off on their count.


----------



## GlockG23 (Mar 7, 2009)

Sweet humi


----------



## DoctaJ (Aug 10, 2007)

cp478 said:


> I lost count when i was stocking it , but i'm way under 100. So the manufacturer was way off on their count.


Yeah, I think that is always the case. I just got a new humidor that said it would fit 120-150...that isn't going to happen :r. I don't know what size cigar they make their estimations with but I'd like to know. Nice humi btw and an awesome gift!


----------



## Rubix^3 (Nov 10, 2008)

Very nice. I have a 150ct desktop too, which by the way only holds approx. 100.


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Nice hit from your Dad.


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

take out the tray and pack it with petite coronas 
then take the tray and place it on top of all your petite coronas 
now apply your body weight to the tray pressing your petite coronas into the humidor. 

You now have Humidor Pressed PC's

and that my friends is how you fit the estimated amount of cigars that is stated to fit in you humidor actually into your humidor.


----------



## wisdomwalker (Jun 20, 2009)

I really like this set up!

I want a glass top Humi. My next humidor will have a window. 
looks good man


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice


----------



## andrew s (Mar 13, 2009)

Great looking humi. That is an awesome gift from your dad.


----------



## stu929 (Jul 2, 2009)

Nice gift and nice collection.

Would you dad like to adopt a poor noob to the cigar world?


----------



## G-Dub96 (Jul 7, 2009)

Sweet!


----------

